# Diabetic polyneuropathy and Diabetic autonomic neuropathy



## msjoy216 (May 11, 2015)

Hi Coders,

Can Diabetic Neuropathy and Diabetic Autonomic Neuropathy both be reported together?  There is nothing that states they can't, but Coding Clinic and other sources only reference coding whichever is stated in the note.  Is there anyone who can shed some light on this?

Thanks,
Crys, CPC


----------



## BenCrocker (May 11, 2015)

Found this: sorry it doesn't clearly say you can code them together.

250.6X, Diabetes with Neurological manifestations
Peripheral, cranial and autonomic neuropathies are very common chronic manifestations of diabetes. For example, the codes for peripheral (or cranial) neuropathy are 250.6X and 357.2, Polyneuropathy in diabetes. For autonomic neuropathy assign 250.6X and 337.1, Peripheral autonomic neuropathy in disorders classified elsewhere.


http://www.capstoneperformancesystems.com/articles/diabetes-mellitus-coding-guidlines/


----------



## boo2unme (May 11, 2015)

*Coding Polyneuropahty and Autonomic Neuropathy*

So if a provider stated the patient had Diabetic polyneuropathy and also Diabetic Autonomic neuropathy, would you apply both the codes as 250.6X, 357.2 and 337.1 along with the urinary incontinence code?


----------



## aleciaaa10 (May 14, 2015)

I don't have any hard evidence to back it up, but I would think you could code for both types.  

Polyneuropathy refers to the peripheral nerves whereas autonomic neuropathy refers to the autonomic nerves and damage to the autonomic nervous system.  It's very possible for a diabetic patient to have damage to both areas.


----------



## kathleen.hegyi@my.ata.edu (Jun 2, 2022)

Has anyone been able to find "hard evidence" to support the coding of both codes if the provider documents both conditions. Many coders feel that E11.43 is a more specific code and includes diabetic polyneuropathy(E11.42).


----------

